# 14 ft Suncoast II with 2009 Yamaha 4 stroke electric



## James Waldron (May 4, 2016)

Great flats boat and has everything you need on it. Boat and motor are in close to perfect condition. Motor has a new water pump system in it and I have taken great care of it. Garage kept boat. 2009 15 hp Yamaha 4 stroke, 54lb thrust trolling motor, yeti cooler with pole holder and straps, water gas separator, built bilge, sand anchor, beminy top. 2 wells. Working trailer with 3 new tires. Will take best offer. Call or text James anytime for more info 3215069479. No bs plz this is a great boat and engine.


----------

